# Get's aggressive with my husband!



## LuvsMyPupp (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok so my precious Buddy is a 1 1/2 yrs old and he is the most well-behaved dog....when he is with me. When he is around my husband, it's a completely different story. 

First off, my husband and I work opposite schedules. I work days and he works nights. When I am with Buddy, I am the stern one whom he listens to but once I go to bed and my husband takes over, Buddy won't do anything he says. Do you think it's because he is not as stern with him and just see's him as someone to play with? When my husband doesn't pay attention to him (which is RARE), he will start biting the couch (soo hard that there are bite marks all over the couch), he'll bark and growl at him, even jump on the couch and bites my husband until he plays with him! Almost like the dog is bullying my husband in to playing with him. And last night he managed to pull up our carpet when my husband wasn't looking. I know that they say when dogs act out, to ignore them and they will eventually stop...but that's obviously not working well for my husband. Pretty soon I wont have a couch left!! 

I feel like we dedicate most of our days playing with Buddy to tire him out and keep him busy but nothing seems to work and I am really trying to be positive but I'm losing hope fast. How should we be correcting him when he gets soo aggressive?! PLEASE HELP ME!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Time to hand hubby the leash and show him what behavior is acceptable. I think it's your husband that needs trained. 

I would increase the NILIF with Buddy (from your husband). I bet you see a big difference in a week.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I agree, sounds like your husband should be attending a training class with Buddy.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Your husband need to be firm with him. Frodo is similar with my husband. Mom means business and dad means playtime. He really needs to be on board and consistant with whatever training the dog does with you. I think a nice long walk for Buddy and your husband would be a good place to start. When I was working nights Frodo was better when my husband would take him on his 2nd walk that way he knew he had to behave with both of us.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i agree with all the suggestions above. Your hubby needs to be feeding, walking and training Buddy too.

question though...how much exercise are you giving him? at 1.5 years (around my dogs age) we get about 5 miles a day in over the course of 3-4 walks. plus some tug, fetch and obediance daily as well. 

i too feel like any free time I might have is instantly Cody exercise time lol


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Buddy sees your husband as a littermate - not an authority figure.

NILIF and some basic obedience training will help Buddy see the light.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

My parents see the same behavior from their Shih-Tzu... He's 15 lbs though 

I think maybe working on impulse control will help, as well as not giving attention when it's demanded...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

That's not aggression, per-say, that's a dog walking all over him.. 

Have him take over training, walking and feeding. Work NILIF religiously. 

It won't happen magically overnight, he just needs to see that your husband is higher ranking than him. 

Yelling, hitting, becoming frustrated, being loud or rough etc. is not the way to go to show dominance, all that shows is you are NOT in control and you're trying to be, and failing. Dogs pick these things up... 

Keep in mind he's in the rebellious teenager stage right now, and the fact he doesn't see your husband as a higher pack members is going to really intensify it.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

This reminds me of the weekend at my house. My husband was putting pup in his kennel for the night and the little guy was biting his hands and wiggling because Dad is very exciting. I'd had some wine and thought it was funny. My husband is a very reserved and quiet man and he looked at me and said, "I just want to be able to pet him without being bitten." in the saddest voice. 
I felt terrible.
I'm now making sure to remind him to train pup a while every day and spend one on one time with him. It's been 14 years since my husband had a puppy and back then he was working nights so I did most of the training.


----------



## MyOdin (Feb 9, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> Time to hand hubby the leash and show him what behavior is acceptable. I think it's your husband that needs trained.
> 
> I would increase the NILIF with Buddy (from your husband). I bet you see a big difference in a week.


Hey. I'm reading this thread and have no idea what NILIF is!!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

MyOdin said:


> Hey. I'm reading this thread and have no idea what NILIF is!!


Nothing in life is free


----------

